# Waynedale M297



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

Does anyone have any info on WAYNEDALE M297, owned by Colne Shipping, Lowestoft, built 1954 in France? 

She's in Olsen's 1989, but not in the 1984 and 1992 editions.

Barry


----------

